# new policy of moving threads



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I was a little pertrubed to find that a thread I had posted on, had been moved to the new "lounge". It had been posted by an expat in Spain, answered by another expat in Spain and it was about something that happened in Spain. Then it got moved...why?

Would someone please clarify the the critrea for what is for the Main Spain forum and what should now be posted in the lounge?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

By 'lounge' do you mean 'La Tasca' forum? 

I understood that this was for people from the Spanish forum not everyone.

I quite like having the 'lighter' subjects separated from the 'information' threads. I like going to the main forum to see what information is there or is wanted then I can lighten up a bit by going to La Tasca.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

you're both sort of right

La Tasca is for the chit chat rather than hard, factual information threads

it is aimed at those of us who post in the main Spain forum - so it will often be stuff that is


> posted by an expat in Spain, answered by another expat in Spain and ......... about something that happened in Spain


it is also a place where totally non Spain related stuff can be posted

it doesn't mean that other posters from other countries won't sometimes join in though


I've been to Egypt this morning


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're giving these new inter-country forums a go. It'll be mainly looked at and discussed by "us spanish expats", with visits from "others" from time to time and we can visit theirs (gosh is that me discriminating??? lol) But it'll be a place for us to "chat" ,hopefully reduce the amount of thread drift??? and make the body of the Spanish board more informative?? Its a trial for all of us, so lets see how it works. In fact this thread really should go in there - but you decide!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> We're giving these new inter-country forums a go. It'll be mainly looked at and discussed by "us spanish expats", with visits from "others" from time to time and we can visit theirs (gosh is that me discriminating??? lol) But it'll be a place for us to "chat" ,hopefully reduce the amount of thread drift??? and make the body of the Spanish board more informative?? Its a trial for all of us, so lets see how it works. In fact this thread really should go in there - but you decide!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I like the new format! Other Expat forum groups have been running a "lounge" area for a while and it seems to work for them. A good way to seperate the factual content, from the heresay/emotional content.

But calling it La Tasca..............!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> I like the new format! Other Expat forum groups have been running a "lounge" area for a while and it seems to work for them. A good way to seperate the factual content, from the heresay/emotional content.
> 
> But calling it La Tasca..............!!


we had a vote.............


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Zimtony said:


> I like the new format! Other Expat forum groups have been running a "lounge" area for a while and it seems to work for them. A good way to seperate the factual content, from the heresay/emotional content.
> 
> But calling it La Tasca..............!!


La Tasca is Spanish for "the pub".


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> we had a vote.............


hmmm......but La Tasca??? The other choices must have been *really* corny!!

Great idea though - I am a fan!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> La Tasca is Spanish for "the pub".


Alcalaina.............I have been here 10 years and have managed to pick up a smattering of the lingo!!!

I know what it means - it is just a corny name IMHO of course!!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Alcalaina.............I have been here 10 years and have managed to pick up a smattering of the lingo!!!
> 
> I know what it means - it is just a corny name IMHO of course!!!


Zimtony, go and look at the other choices, this one was the most upmarket! Or perhaps it should have been The Wonky Donkey after all lol!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Zimtony, go and look at the other choices, this one was the most upmarket! Or perhaps it should have been The Wonky Donkey after all lol!


well the South Africa one is called the Shebeen - at least a Tasca sells alcohol legally!!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> well the South Africa one is called the Shebeen - at least a Tasca sells alcohol legally!!


LOL!! A very good point well made!!!:clap2:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Does it matter what we call it? Surely what is important is what we make of it.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Who actually decides what is to stay on the main forum and what is to go into the lounge. Is it you moderators, or some mysterious individual wearing a raincoat with a carnation in his lapel.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JoCatalunya said:


> Who actually decides what is to stay on the main forum and what is to go into the lounge. Is it you moderators, or some mysterious individual wearing a raincoat with a carnation in his lapel.


I guess the person who posts should think about the best place to put it - if its a serious/informative question or comment then in the main forum. If its idle thoughts or ramblings then in La Tasca. If there is too much thread drift going on on the main forum Xabiachica (tee hee!!! ) will remove the unimportant stuff and create a new thread in the La Tasca 

Jo xxx


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

jojo said:


> I guess the person who posts should think about the best place to put it - if its a serious/informative question or comment then in the main forum. If its idle thoughts or ramblings then in La Tasca. If there is too much thread drift going on on the main forum Xabiachica (tee hee!!! ) will remove the unimportant stuff and create a new thread in the La Tasca
> 
> Jo xxx


The mysterious guy in a raincoat with a carnation in his lapel would have been far more interesting.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JoCatalunya said:


> The mysterious guy in a raincoat with a carnation in his lapel would have been far more interesting.



Aaaah, well we do have "stravinski" who is the male mod on here - he can be your mystery man lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

jojo said:


> Aaaah, well we do have "stravinski" who is the male mod on here - he can be your mystery man lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If you know his name, can he still be mysterious, surely an unnamed stranger is the epitome of mystery?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> well the South Africa one is called the Shebeen - at least a Tasca sells alcohol legally!!


the point I was trying to make, was, if everything is moved to "La Tasca",it will leave the actual Spain forum barren, dead and dry.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> the point I was trying to make, was, if everything is moved to "La Tasca",it will leave the actual Spain forum barren, dead and dry.


I somehow doubt that, with the propensity of the regulars to go off on a tangent & chat!!

what will happen though - we hope - is that it will be easier to find the _*information*_ people want, if the chit chat & politics is kept elsewhere

there won't be much moving of stuff as people get used to chatting in the 'pub' & going to the 'office' for information

the initial flurry of moving stuff was to get people through the pub doors


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I guess the person who posts should think about the best place to put it - if its a serious/informative question or comment then in the main forum. If its idle thoughts or ramblings then in La Tasca. If there is too much thread drift going on on the main forum Xabiachica (tee hee!!! ) will remove the unimportant stuff and create a new thread in the La Tasca
> 
> Jo xxx


I saw that!!

taking advantage of me having an early night


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Aaaah, well we do have "stravinski" who is the male mod on here - he can be your mystery man lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've never seen him wear a raincoat.........

or a carnation in his lapel

but if you want to think of him like this................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I've never seen him wear a raincoat.........
> 
> or a carnation in his lapel
> 
> but if you want to think of him like this................



Um..... that doesnt look like the pictures I've seen of Strav lol

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Um..... that doesnt look like the pictures I've seen of Strav lol
> 
> Jo xxx


well, no


I just thought it might help people think of him as a dark, mysterious stranger who keeps us all in check


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

actually come to think of it, it's not a new policy, anyway

we've always moved threads if there was somewhere more appropriate for them to be


----------

